# Novus Polish



## Rangertrek (Nov 30, 2008)

I seached several local stores for Novus Polish and can't find it.
I tried autoparts, Wal-Mart, etc.
Novus web site did not list retailers.
Does anyone have any suggestions for stores that may carry this product?
I am trying to buy local and not mail order. Need to try it on a few pens.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## VisExp (Nov 30, 2008)

One of the members here stock it. MLKWoodworking

http://www.mlkwoodworking.com/turning-supplies/


----------



## igran7 (Nov 30, 2008)

Rockler & Woodcraft stores carry it.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 30, 2008)

John, I saw it at my local Woodcraft a while back but don't think it's something they normally carry because it's not listed on their website.

I know you said you are trying local rather than mail order but you owe it to yourself to at least visit Mike's page mentioned above and look at his prices.  Then, when you do find some locally at over twice the price, you can appreciate the savings.

I buy from Mike because not only does he beat the local price, he beats any internet price I have seen anywhere.

If you haven't tried it yet, you are in for a treat, it's pretty good stuff!


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the information, I placed an order with MLK.
I called Novus (twice) for a listing of dealers in my area, they never called back!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 1, 2008)

*Create a need.*



Rangertrek said:


> Thanks for the information, I placed an order with MLK.
> I called Novus (twice) for a listing of dealers in my area, they never called back!


 
Tell them you would like to buy a couple hundred gallons.  They'll call back.

A quart ----NOT SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Nolan (Dec 1, 2008)

Cant go wrong with Mike and Linda !!!!! They are real nice folks






Rangertrek said:


> Thanks for the information, I placed an order with MLK.
> I called Novus (twice) for a listing of dealers in my area, they never called back!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 1, 2008)

Or buy from Mike - it's easier and cheaper.  

I do.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 3, 2008)

I drove 2 miles yesterday to get mine . Met Mike for the first time . Real nice guy . He seemed sort of busy , so we didn't hang out . 

So , Ed ! Are you sayin' I should avoid buying from Linda ? Will she give me a hard time and jack up the price ?


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 3, 2008)

Try a local motorcycle dealer. We use it on Lexan or Plexi windshields or helmit visors. My dealership sells the Novus 2 for about 6 bucks a bottle


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 4, 2008)

I get mine from TAP plastics.  I think if you look in a phone book under plastic you might find some place that carries it.


----------



## ribanett (Dec 4, 2008)

John,

Have you ever tried MAAS metal polish? I use it on all my acrylics. The body shop where I had some work done uses it to polish headlight covers. It works great for me aftering wet sanding to 800. I get it at wally world. Cost 4.95 for 2 oz. I can polish about 400 perfume applicators per tube.

Later,


----------



## foamcapt40 (Dec 11, 2008)

You can also buy all three grits (1,2,3) in small amounts from Micro-Mark tools.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 11, 2008)

Take a look at your local auto shop.  I've tried a few auto polishes with scratch and swirl remover with great results from all of them.


----------

